# Bear comes tumbling down.



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I'm guessing you will have seen this before but it makes me smile every time!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

One thing it show is how quick they expire with a good shot.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Another thing it show's is how much oxygen he has left to tear you a new one!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeppers...although that bear was no threat. The kid did a good job on his hit.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

But what if he picked the tree they were sat in!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Then you climb higher. I had a friend who had that happen with a bear he did not want to shoot, a mother with cubs. She spoked and sent the cubs up one tree and she happened to climb my buddies tree. He yelled at her and wacked her with his bow and she left 15 minutes later she woofed and the cubs climbed down and followed her. He saw her back at the bait the next evening.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I'll knock the bugger over with a rifle and do without the problems!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> But what if he picked the tree they were sat in!


That's why I carry more than one arrow. Some states it is legal to carry a handgun while bow hunting, but not here in AZ.


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

cool video. reminds me of when my father-in-law shot a doe a few years back. She ran 100 yards across a feild and only died after hitting a tree. He shot her but the tree killed her is the joke.

I have had squirrels climb up the tree that I am sitting in before. It is funny when they get up to you and just stare are you trying to figure out what is going on. I like to sit there long enough for them to get nervous and then say BOO. then watch the little critter wet himself on his way down the tree. I don't know if I would do the same thing if it was a bear coming up the tree but I can tell you I wouldn't be waiting to scare the thing.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

It Always amazes me how agile they are, there is no way a human could outclimb a bear!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Probably wouldn't be the bear doing the wetting !


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I don't know Don he might piss himself laughing!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I agree Richard....not quite as well as a squirrel but they certainly get up fast...another thing is how they can climb out on limbs that you would really think would snap. I have seen 150 pounders many times out on a limb.


----------

